# Just bought my first boat!!!



## rvarnes (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I just purchased my first boat today. 1978 Catalina 30'. I plan to be living aboard by the end of April. I'm sure I'll be posting loads of questions while I'm figuring everything out.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats! I'm jealous.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to Sailnet! That's a pretty good starter..Enjoy


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome to SN. Enjoy your new baby...MGM


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

Happy for you.marc


----------



## bloodhunter (May 5, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. Where are you at?


----------



## SloopDogg (Mar 4, 2010)

*Congratulations!*

Live aboard?? I AM jealous!! I'm considering that boat for my next boat!


----------



## rvarnes (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone,

I'm in Hampton, VA


----------



## Loaf1967 (Aug 3, 2009)

I bought my first boat, a C30 last October and have been living aboard in Annapolis. So far it is great!
Which boat did you buy? I looked at several in Norfolk and Deltaville.

Loaf


----------



## jeffersii (Aug 17, 2010)

*single dudes living on Catalina 30's in the Mid-Atlantic all year round...*

Hey: year old thread I know...but Loaf and rvarnes...do you have anything to say about living on a Catalina 30 in the mid-Atlantic year-round? I'm looking to do the exact same thing (Havre de Grace) and am looking to plunge in ASAP. But that means potentially buying an 80's boat with no heat yet installed, refrigeration limited to icebox, no separate shower sump...

How has it worked out? What's the wisdom?


----------



## Loaf1967 (Aug 3, 2009)

jeffersii,
personally, I think the winter was easier than the summer. I had electric space heaters and a heated mattress pad and I was fine. 
I did not realize that there is no usual pumpout service in the winter, so your marina restrooms should be close to the boat!
My boat is an '82 and my biggest complaints are lack of refridgeration (Had I known, I would have looked harder for a boat with it installed), and lack of installed AC/Heat.
I've enjoyed the past year, and have noticed that certain creature comforts that get in the way of taking the boat out have gone away.


----------

